# How does theme park experience look?



## snowtobay (Apr 25, 2014)

Due to some brilliance on California's part, I'm involved in the lengthy process of getting a medical exemption so that I can get my Ambulance Driver's License. In the meantime, I've been looking at jobs that don't require an ADL (ER tech would be optimal, but given my EMT-B certification and lack of experience, standby EMS and other jobs have been more likely). I have applied to a bunch of places and haven't really heard back until today. I just got an offer for a job as an EMT at a water park. 

I'm happy that somebody has confidence in my qualifications as an EMT, but I have a few questions from anybody who has experience as to how this experience will be viewed. This is a temp job (they're only open during the summer), and my ultimate goal is to work on an ambulance. Will this experience help my resume out? I have really been trying to gain as much experience as possible, but I want to make sure that everything I do is furthering my chances at a job on an ambulance. 

Thanks in advance for your help and answers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 25, 2014)

I worked as an EMT at a waterpark. 99.5% of my job was handing out Band-Aids. That is it. I would think with no experience, any experience as an EMT would look better than a blank spot on your resume. Have fun. Bring sunblock.i


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I worked as an EMT at a waterpark. 99.5% of my job was handing out Band-Aids. That is it. I would think with no experience, any experience as an EMT would look better than a blank spot on your resume. Have fun. Bring sunblock.i



This. Any experience helps out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2014)

What they said. Most EMS agencies want to see customer service experience. Hell I'd say a lot of customer service experience would be better than volunteer experience for an agency that never runs any calls. 

Most of what we do is customer service.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 26, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I worked as an EMT at a waterpark. 99.5% of my job was handing out Band-Aids. That is it. I would think with no experience, any experience as an EMT would look better than a blank spot on your resume. Have fun. Bring sunblock.i



The problem is that I wouldn't recommend theme park EMT jobs straight out of school. There's generally zero field training, and when something does happen (over two seasons at a waterpark, I called 911 a total of three times... all within a 2 week period) everyone will be looking at YOU. That's not the time to spin your wheels with a critical patient and no backup.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 26, 2014)

Search for "summer jobs' threads for more on this.

As with any EMS job:

1. Do you have a medical director who has signed off annually on a set of protocols?
2. Are you sufficiently equipped?
3. Do you have experience and backup enough to handle the rare but crucial cases; such as but not limited to anaphylaxis, broke neck syndrome, dislocated collarbones, Colles fractures, intoxicated patients (sometimes obtunded or actually unconscious) and early but potentially bad closed head blunt force trauma (falling while running)? 
4. How much of what you are to do terminates in "Call 911"?

It ought to be a sticky thread, but there are some basic elements you need to insist on having before you get hired working as an EMT, versus first aider, and the dangers of working under your maximal level of training/licensure.


----------



## snowtobay (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all of the input so far. From what I can gather, it's a pretty low level job (she admitted in the interview that almost all of the work involves band aids, sprains, or sun issues). There are at least two EMTs on at a time, so I won't necessarily be alone- and based on what she told me, I will be one of the less experienced EMTs that they have working at any given time (she told me that one of my weaknesses is my lack of experience, because they typically look for some more experience in their EMTs). I have been doing some EMT work since I finished my class- I've been working for an event standby company and I'm currently on the EMT squad at my school. I'm not fresh out of class exactly, but I'm by no means a seasoned EMT at this point. 

I definitely dropped the ball in terms of asking the pressing questions about the job, so I'll follow up about those. I was honestly taken by surprise by the phone call because I applied awhile ago and hadn't heard back since my interview. Other than the questions above, are there any other really important questions that I need to ask before I make my final decision? I told her I need a day or two finalize some outstanding school arrangements before I make my final decision. 

Also, I'm definitely running a search on this topic right now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2014)

FWIW our water park has an MD and requires EMT-Is with experience however they operate with BLS protocols. I'm pretty sure our MD is their MD. A lot of their PRN/PT employees are street employees for us.


----------



## xrsm002 (Apr 26, 2014)

Not sure what state your in but all Six Flags parks have a medical director you will fall under. They operate at ALS level.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

I did  two events for Amphib medics and each time half the crew were Craigslist pickups. Good folks, but no rehearsal.


----------



## PrincessAnika (May 5, 2014)

btdt.  some experience is better than none. yes, lots of bandaids/blisters/cuts/scrapes.  bee stings - anaphylaxis is possibility.  heat related issues.  cardiac possibility for older people, like grandparents visiting with grandkids.  asthma.  sprains.  employees faking illness to get out of work.  employee burns (cooking).  seizures (usually heat related).specifically, we had a guest we did full immobilization on, CC back pain after the model car she was in was struck by another.
had a heat-related issue where pt passed out and stopped breathing - had to bag him for a couple min, decent carotid pulse though.
kid fell against fence knocked out a tooth.
concussions.

wide range.  I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## eventer22 (May 5, 2014)

I just got called for an interview at six flags over Georgia.   Going to see what it's all about.


----------



## snowtobay (May 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, here's the latest: I've been trying to get in touch with the HR at the park... but I can't get in touch with ANYBODY. It's as if they've dropped off the face of the earth. If I can get my questions answered then I'm set to accept the job. It doesn't really look good on them that they can't get back to me though..


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 6, 2014)

snowtobay said:


> Hey everyone, here's the latest: I've been trying to get in touch with the HR at the park... but I can't get in touch with ANYBODY. It's as if they've dropped off the face of the earth. If I can get my questions answered then I'm set to accept the job. It doesn't really look good on them that they can't get back to me though..



Be sure to call, not e-mail.


----------



## rails (May 6, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Be sure to call, not e-mail.



I second that. Some EMS employers are really bad about checking email, or SPAM filters stopping a lot of legitimate mail. Definitely telephone them.


----------



## emt11 (May 7, 2014)

eventer22 said:


> I just got called for an interview at six flags over Georgia.   Going to see what it's all about.



I work part time out there, pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## eventer22 (May 7, 2014)

I did emt11


----------

